# Noob confusion.



## Feliks Karp (11/5/16)

Hi, apologies if these are stupid questions or I didn't use the search function properly to find an answer.

I'm really enjoying my Kanger topbox mini,I tried all the included coils and I'm down to the last one now, I'm pretty interested in using the RBA, I'm just a little confused over battery safety.

I'm using a LG HG2 18650 in the PV, now when I look at the various ohm calculators I would like to attempt to build a coil with a similar ohm value of 0.5 range. However when using the calculators it says that I will need in the range of 4 v+ for the 30 watt range that I've been using, this kind of freaked me out as the battery says it has a peak of 4.2v and nominal of 3.7 v. So I fired the current pre-made clapton, and the volt readings go up and down between 4.5 and 4.7. Is my battery going to explode?

The included cheat sheet says I can fire 0.5ohm coils at 15-50, but these voltage readings seem unsafe. Am I being a noob here, misunderstanding something?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/5/16)

Dont worry about those things. The mod is regulated. The mod will fire. For instance i have a 0.36 build. if i fire at 75w it will need 5.2volts. The battery can do those. It just simply means it drains faster. Also the mods chip will insure it only fires what it can handle. The lg is a good battery so in any single mod device you can fire to the devices wattage limit. Only with dual mods do you need to monitor your amp draw especially when going over the 150w range. You should be more concerned with your amp draw than your volts being used

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Hi, apologies if these are stupid questions or I didn't use the search function properly to find an answer.
> 
> I'm really enjoying my Kanger topbox mini,I tried all the included coils and I'm down to the last one now, I'm pretty interested in using the RBA, I'm just a little confused over battery safety.
> 
> ...


This is the exact same confusion I had when I started RBA! Don't worry about the voltage, the 4.2 peak refers to the lifespan as opposed to anything else. The 4.2 refers to the amount of "battery life" you have available, so as you use it, it will start to decrease, and then when you recharge it will go back to 4.2. The exploding part you need to worry about would be amp drain, and if you're build at 0.5ohms you will be fine to go up to 60W with that battery.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

To work it out for yourself, go to...

http://www.steam-engine.org/batt.asp?b=LG_18650HG2&mah=3000&c=6.666666666666667

Tick the regulated (APV) box on the left as your mod is regulated.

Set the Atomizer Resistance Value to 0.5 ohms (What you want to build it at).

Mode to "Power Regulation (VW)".

Choose your battery preset to the LG HG2.

Now you can adjust your wattage and find out what is safe. Just pay attention to the block titled "Amp Limit". As long as it stays above 20% (Your battery needs that as a safe "headroom", you will be hundreds!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (11/5/16)

Thank you both for the replies, first post here and already feel like I'm in good hands.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Thank you both for the replies, first post here and already feel like I'm in good hands.


No worries! We're all here to learn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (11/5/16)

Welcome. 
But pls, there's no stupid questions here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (11/5/16)

And I can't answer your questions as the vapers beat me to it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Neal (11/5/16)

Welcome to the forum mate, never consider any questions you may have to be stupid in any way, ask away. I have learned a great deal from the helpful and excellent members since joining forum. Enjoy your journey.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (11/5/16)

Thanks guys, kicking a 30-a-day habit, so my brains probably just a bit scrambled, but think I'm going to enjoy it here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## SkollieG (11/5/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Thanks guys, kicking a 30-a-day habit, so my brains probably just a bit scrambled, but think I'm going to enjoy it here.


Welcome...Any cravings you get, just grab that vape and vape the heck out of it! Also helps not having any stinkies around AT ALL...The first couple of weeks are a little difficult (i'm only 2 1/2 months in) but stay focused and you can do it EZPZ  Good luck!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (11/5/16)

Greg Psaros said:


> Welcome...Any cravings you get, just grab that vape and vape the heck out of it! Also helps not having any stinkies around AT ALL...The first couple of weeks are a little difficult (i'm only 2 1/2 months in) but stay focused and you can do it EZPZ  Good luck!



Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------

